# Iniquitous Proclivities for 104 piece orchestra, 7 string electric guitar, and synth



## chee_zee

An 'action hybrid cue'. Uses a digital synth (omnisphere) and an analog (moog modular).

View the score and all parts


----------



## pluhagr

Nice, but there are a few issues. The first being that when you write for choir you include a four-part SATB score for the choir. A choir never sings with scores with only their voice part on them. This vocal score will also include an orchestral reduction for piano to aid in rehearsal purposes. The other thing about the choir is that you have just written notes and not given them text or any indication on what vowel they should be singing on. The last thing is that the cimbasso is not an instrument used anymore. It was only used during the 19th century for operas. Now when a Verdi opera is performed the cimbasso part is taken by the tuba, which you have already included in your score.


----------



## chee_zee

Thanks for the tip on the choir stuff. Cimbassos are used all the time in film music (Harry Potter has entire ensemble of them). Film music works differently in many regards. Contrabass clarinets and contrabass tubas are also a common sight, as are wagner tubas.


----------



## Couchie

Great music to listen to on your way to an abortion clinic.


----------



## samurai

Couchie said:


> Great music to listen to on your way to an abortion clinic.


*Ouch. That's COLD!*:scold:


----------



## PetrB

The very fattened dressing up of one simple repeated and repeated lick is overkill, and I think detracts from whatever merit the simple repeated idea may have. I think you were very thrilled at writing for large orchestra, but you did not really USE those many players and instruments to any advantage.

Common ambition / error. Start small with smaller specific ensembles, either for one family or a small mix, and make what instruments you have count musically, i.e. carry some of the load of the actual material (yours is almost all doubling, all the way, and that is dull.) One long-held aesthetic is that the music from each instrument or section sounds like it was "inevitable" as coming from that instrument or section. (What you've done here, imo, is a lot of gratuitous padding, and it sounds just like that to me.) 

When you've successfully completed a number of those sorts of exercises for homogeneous and smaller mixed ensembles, then and only then is it time to expand your palette. 

Knowing that film scoring allows for a luxury of (virtual) players in a virtual studio, I admonish you even more strongly to first stay lean before you go phat  

You want to write, usually, for the (real) instruments you have, taking advantage of their capacities and "personalities," none of which I hear in this piece.

Keep in mind that if successful, an in-demand for live concerts orchestration must be made, and you are then limited to the actual size and disposition of a standard symphony, maybe with the addition (at union rate per player) of one or two synthesizers and a "native instrument" or two at the most, but without eleven bassoons, five harps, theorbos, etc.

Outside the studio, with a host of virtual samples at ready disposal, practicality (and union rules and wages) rule the roost, and you should always be aware of those measures.

Keep it up, of course


----------



## hreichgott

I find it boring but I often feel that way about quite successful film/game music so it could just mean that you're using your genre successfully. It is true that all the parts could suitably be replicated by a chamber ensemble. Four players, maybe violin, two cellos and clarinet, could play this and communicate everything it has to say. So then the question is, why write for such a large ensemble if it doesn't add anything musically? even if it's a synthesized ensemble?


----------



## eilrahc

Like the others mentioned it sounds more like you were playing around with a large ensemble rather than trying to make the best use of it. Perhaps try to rework the piece into a smaller ensemble?


----------



## eilrahc

Also, the title makes you sound like a pretentious wiener. Maybe you should change it?


----------

